# Refaire un contrat avec les mêmes PE ?



## Tournesol 🌻 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour . J’aimerais savoir si il est possible de refaire un contrat avec les mêmes PE quand le contrat est terminé ? 
Une fois pour dépanner pour les vacances du mois d’octobre et une autre fois pour une semaine aux vacances de Noël ? 
Merci d’avance  pour vos réponses .


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Tournesol 🌻 a dit: 


> Bonjour . J’aimerais savoir si il est possible de refaire un contrat avec les mêmes PE quand le contrat est terminé ?
> Une fois pour dépanner pour les vacances du mois d’octobre et une autre fois pour une semaine aux vacances de Noël ?
> Merci d’avance  pour vos réponses .


Si je comprends bien c'est un contrat qui se poursuivrait en perisco mais uniquement pour les vacances scolaires, n'est ce pas?

Ce qui convient de faire ce n'est pas une rupture et une réembauche au coup par coup mais un Avenant au contrat qui determine le nouveau calendrier de travail et une nouvelle mensu (avec hausse du taux horaire à négocier).

Les problèmes de rompre le contrat initial pour refaire des contrats au coup par coup c'est:

- si tu touche ou pourrait toucher des ARE ce sera considéré comme de la fraude car POLEmploi n'a pas vocation à compenser une perte de salaire que tu n'es pas tenue d'accepter
- si POLEmploi sur le moment irait même jusqu'à te le conseiller comme c'est illégal, qd ds 2 ans un autre conseillé mettra son nez ds ton historique il te réclamera à raison de rembourser le trop perçu et tu n'auras pas le choix
- ton ancienneté repartirait de 0 à chaque nouveau contrat: pas de prime de rupture alors
- les PE devraient te refaire à chaque fois un nouveau contrat de X pages, pfff
- ce contrat devra être par defaut un CDI, donc avec procédure de rupture à la fin de chaque période: lettre de rupture ds le respect du préavis, certificat de travail et Attestation employeur...: PFFF
- à chaque fois qu'il te licenciera, sauf si vous signez un engagement réciproque, rien n'obligera ni une partie ni l'autre à respecter sa parole de travailler ensemble aux prochaines vacances.

Si la rupture est déjà faite (attestation d'employeur déjà validée sur POLEmploi), il faudrait alors au moins faire un CDI en octobre pour toutes les vacances scolaires de l'année et les PE romperont le contrat une seule fois qd ils le jugeront opportun dans le respect du préavis. Je negocierais alors en clause superieure de lever la condition d'ancienneté pour obtenir la prime de rupture dès le début de ce nouveau contrat. Les PE te paieront alors la mensu ts les mois et ce serait forcément un contrat en AI. En esperant ne pas te faire retoquer par POLEmploi.

Si la rupture n'est pas encore faite (notament pas de doc envoyé au POLEmploi, annulez la rupture, negociez un Avenant et là vs serez ds les clous.

Attention de ne pas te confondre avec une Halte Garderie!


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Alors moi je l'ai déjà fait. je faisais des CDD d'une semaine lors de ces vacances. Je connaissais bien l'enfant pour l'avoir eu à 3 mois et je n'étais pas déclaré au chomage. Après si c'est très ponctuel, je ne vois pas en quoi Pôle emploi pourrait "tiquer" car les mois où tu aura ces revenus supplémentaires tu toucheras moins d'ARE. Donc...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Tout simplement parce que cette fin de contrat ouvre droit à ARE et indemnisation alors que finalement l'accueil se poursuit sur d'autres bases

Donc *fraude *à l'assurance chômage

Il faut faire
Soit accepter un avenant au contrat avec diminution d'heures et de salaire

Soit refuser le passage en périscolaire et percevoir des ARE

Mais les 2 en même temps non c'est impossible


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

La postante parle de 2 semaines, une en octobre et une en décembre. Franchement faire une mensualisation de 12 mois pour deux semaines très ponctuelle, il ne faut pas pousser. En plus ne pas rompre le contrat implique que cette maman va déclarer tous les mois le salaire de l'assmat à pajemploi, elle va toucher des aides , ce qui peut ausi être assimilé à de la fraude, alors qu'elle n'a besoin que de deux semaines pour son enfant et qu'elle préfère faire appel à quelqu'un en qui elle a confiance et qui connait bien son enfant...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Pas du tout 
Dès lors qu'il y a mensualisation il y a déclaration à pajemploi et versement du cmg si il y a lieu 
En quoi c'est une fraude ???


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Et beaucoup d'entreprise fonctionne comme ça, ils embauchent pendant une période mettent fin aux contrat en CDD et ils refont appel à la même personne quand ils ont de nouveau des besoins et entre temps le salarié est bien déclaré à pôle emploi. Dans le cas de cette assmat, le PE prévient à l'avance, mais dans le cas où elle aurait rompu le contrat, ne pensant ne jamais avoir de nouveau besoin de son assmat et pour des raisons personnelles elle devrait faire appel à quelqu'un c'est logique qu'elle se tourne vers quelqu'un qu'elle connait et cela voudrait dire que l'assmat devrait refuser....


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Par contre licencier son salarié pour le réembaucher quelques mois après ça c'est de la fraude


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

On parle d'un licenciement d'un cdi 
Rien à voir avec une fin de cdd


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

C'est une fraude car elle n'a besoin que de deux semaines sur une année et elle touchera une cmg tout les mois ! c'est disproportionné ! l'aide comme son nom l'indique est là pour aider les parents par pour leur donner de l'argent des contribuables sans raison. Les mois où elle a besoin d'une asmat elle fera un contrat et touchera l'aide mais pas les mois où elle ne fait pas garder son enfant


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Tu ne vois pas le problème sous le bon angle 

Certaines AM ont voulu faire comme toi et ce sont vu devoir rembourser les allocations qu'elle avait perçu car cela a été reconnu comme fraude pour pouvoir bénéficier de droit


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Le droit à cmg versé aux parents est de 50% après 3 ans et la scolarisation 
Et le reste à charge dec15% donc si précédemment le pe avait 190€ ce n'est plus que 95€ de versé à condition que le salaire soit au minimum de 150€

Si juste 70€ de salaire le cmg ne srra que de 59€


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Juillet 2022)

Un CDD ce n'est que pour remplacer quelqu'un 
La ce serait un acceuil occasionnel


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Le cmg est un droit a tout employeur qui emploi une AM 
Je ne vois ici aucune fraude 

Alors que ce que tu préconises en est une

Ici on ne donne que des informations Légales 
On est pas là pour encourager à faire n'importe quoi


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

A mon avis c'est de la fraude si les parties mettent fin au contrat parce que financièrement cela ne les arrange pas et que lors du passage en périscolaire l'assmat estime trop y perdre et que du coup les parents licencient fin juillet ou août et réembauche juste après, car là effectivement dans ce cas il y a continuité dans la relation de travail mais dans le cas où, le parent dans le besoin quelques mois plus tard refait appel à une personne de confiance car ponctuellement il se retrouve coincé pour des raisons personnelles alors que ce n'était pas prévu ce n'est pas de la fraude, à mon avis.
Après cela dépendra surement des conseillers de pôle emploi


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe 
Sauf que le conseilleur n'est pas le payeur

Et en fonction du conseiller pôle emploi sur lequel tu tomberas le résultat sera différent 

Si tu tombes sur un casse bonbon ça peut te coûter très cher


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

préconisez à des parents de toucher la CMG sur 12 mois  alors que leur besoin est de deux semaines sur une année c'est de la fraude pour moi


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour ladrine, oui je me suis trompé, faire un contrat occasionel et non un CDD


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

abassmat a dit: 


> préconisez à des parents de toucher la CMG sur 12 mois  alors que leur besoin est de deux semaines sur une année c'est de la fraude pour moi


Bah non


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

_*Bonjour

Oui vous pouvez tout à fait. Des contrats occasionnels à chaque fois.

Rien ne l'interdit, il y aura vraiment une rupture temporelle conséquente dans la relation.

Pas de problème du tout.
*_
*Là, où il pourrait y avoir problème, c'est la fin de contrat, et réembauche le lundi suivant avec un contrat à la baisse par exemple, là, oui, on pourrait considérer celà comme  une fraude. Là ce n'est pas le cas du tout.*


----------



## Tournesol 🌻 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Si je comprends bien c'est un contrat qui se poursuivrait en perisco mais uniquement pour les vacances scolaires, n'est ce pas?
> 
> Ce qui convient de faire ce n'est pas une rupture et une réembauche au coup par coup mais un Avenant au contrat qui determine le nouveau calendrier de travail et une nouvelle mensu (avec hausse du taux horaire à négocier).
> 
> ...


Bonjour, merci pour la réponse. 
En fait le contrat se termine fin Août car G va aller à l’école . Le garder 2 semaines en Octobre et 1 semaine en décembre est juste une demande de la maman  car celle-ci attend des Jumeaux pour mi octobre. C’est juste une demande de service. Habituellement, Je ne fais pas de garde périscolaire.  J’ai une très bonne entente avec les PE .
Et même en étant inscrite à pôle emploi je ne touche aucune indemnité.


----------



## Tournesol 🌻 (6 Juillet 2022)

abassmat a dit: 


> A mon avis c'est de la fraude si les parties mettent fin au contrat parce que financièrement cela ne les arrange pas et que lors du passage en périscolaire l'assmat estime trop y perdre et que du coup les parents licencient fin juillet ou août et réembauche juste après, car là effectivement dans ce cas il y a continuité dans la relation de travail mais dans le cas où, le parent dans le besoin quelques mois plus tard refait appel à une personne de confiance car ponctuellement il se retrouve coincé pour des raisons personnelles alors que ce n'était pas prévu ce n'est pas de la fraude, à mon avis.
> Après cela dépendra surement des conseillers de pôle emploi


Bonjour, pour moi il n’y a pas de fraude vu que je ne touche aucune indemnité de pôle emploi.


----------



## Marianne67 (11 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Par contre licencier son salarié pour le réembaucher quelques mois après ça c'est de la fraude



Non, un employeur peut très bien avoir à nouveau besoin de nos services.


----------

